# كورس فيديو محاضرات الهندسة الصناعية Industrial Engineering



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

كل عام و أنتم بخير

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله

ستجدون كورس كامل محاضرات فيديو ل

Industrial Engineering 

34 lectures

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Industrial Engineering video course.php​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل , يعطيك العافية


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى فلسطين قال:


> جاري التحميل , يعطيك العافية




يعطيك العافية و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من هذا الكورس​


----------



## AZERE (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

AZERE قال:


> Merci beaucoup




Not at all
Thanks

جزاكم الله خير على ردك الطيب​


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## captainhass (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك الموقع ده فعلا مميز


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك الموقع ده فعلا مميز



يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

ادعو الله تعالى أن يوفق كل طالب علم لما يحبه و يرضاه​


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله*​


----------



## captainhass (16 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## mohamedfm (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

mohamedfm قال:


> جزاكم الله خير



يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و ارشدنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت بفضل الله فى افادة طلاب العلم​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## nartop (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

nartop قال:


> مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (19 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## captainhass (18 مارس 2010)

*اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​*
​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز و يطول عمرك


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

general michanics قال:


> يعطيك العافية أخي العزيز و يطول عمرك




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان ينفع هذا الموضوع طلاب العلم فى كل مكان

ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## الصناعي قمه (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## captainhass (16 أبريل 2010)

الصناعي قمه قال:


> مشكور اخوي



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (22 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

*اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام*​


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك و صحتك قبل سقمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (1 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (17 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما أنتم الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير
​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما أنت الا أيام​​



اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
​


اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​ 
فما أنت الا أيام​ 


كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​



كل عام و انتم بخير
​


----------



## moneebhamid (9 يوليو 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

moneebhamid قال:


> mashkoor



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

chatze58 قال:


> machkoor



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موقع رائع


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير موقع رائع



جزاكم الله كل خير
اسأل الله ان ينفع به المسلمين و المسلمات أجمعين​


----------



## الشنشورى (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا نفسى احمل الكورس ده


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

الشنشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم انا نفسى احمل الكورس ده



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
كل عام و انتم بخير
لتحميل الفيديوهات يتطلب برنامج

Internet download manager IDM 5.17 أو أعلى 
عند تشغيل الفيديو سيظهر لك WIDGET مكتوب بها download video

اضغط عليها و ابدأ بتحميل الفيديو
​


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (18 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> *شكرا على هذا المجهود*





ahmed malik قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (27 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر من هذا الشهر الكريم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2010)

captainhass قال:


> اغتنموا العشر الأواخر من هذا الشهر الكريم​
> ​


 

وفقنا الله وإياك لقيام ليلة القدر .. 
ورزقنا الإعتكاف في المسجد الحرام .. 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام في هذه الليالي العشر .​


----------



## captainhass (28 أغسطس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وفقنا الله وإياك لقيام ليلة القدر ..
> ورزقنا الإعتكاف في المسجد الحرام ..
> 
> وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام في هذه الليالي العشر .​




جزاكم الله كل خير أستاذنا د.محمد باشراحيل
بارك الله فيكم
كل عام و الأمة الاسلامية بخير
و وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام في هذه الليالي العشر .​


----------



## captainhass (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير
عيدكم مبارك​


----------



## captainhass (29 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و اتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## هندساوى مفيش منه (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (7 أكتوبر 2010)

هندساوى مفيش منه قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## nasserf (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الموقع لا يظهر


----------



## engineer (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

